
Carbon Engineering gets $68M for ‘negative emissions’ carbon capture tech - chaimnyt
https://electrek.co/2019/03/22/negative-emissions-carbon-tech/
======
all_usernames
"CE CEO Steve Oldham told the National Post that a 30-acre commercial
negative-emissions plant could scrub one megaton of CO2 from the atmosphere
each year — the equivalent of planting 40 million trees."

